

NYC BigApps Competition – $20k In Prize Money - johnrobertreed
http://flowingdata.com/2009/10/06/nyc-bigapps-competition-20k-in-prize-money/

======
rajeshamara
it is $5000.00 for the grand prize winner. with the heading I thought
20,000.00 for the grand prize winner. If some body can discuss if one of the
applications is picked out as the grand winner, how that person can make money
from this. $5000.00 and dinner with mayor seems to be less with the effort you
put in. Can that application can be sold to NYC per user or per CPU/Server
basis.

~~~
bengebre
I'm guessing the most you can hope for is a bit of publicity and perhaps
getting on the radar of a couple of NYC tech players. I don't think you lose
any IP rights so you can always continue to develop your idea if there is some
level of success.

~~~
rajeshamara
Thats what I was thinking. Most probably I am going to go this approach. Use
the datasets and refine my program. I was always looking for real datasets. My
Program can process all the 170 datasets together without any problem. I
looked at some of the datasets, they are not all huge. I am not going to
publish my program but approach the VC's directly to showcase my application.
With so much effort I don't want to give my program for free. I don't know if
you can converge publicity into decent funding for your startup.

